
FAQ – Virtualization - sverige
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq16.html
======
brobdingnagians
Just started using OpenBSD as my main desktop OS and virtualization was the
one thing I was uncertain about (wanted to see if I can setup test machines so
that I don't clutter my base system, and it looks like they've added Linux
support), but excited to grok how it works. I'm super happy about how solid
the system is so far.

~~~
marmaduke
It appears to be missing guest SMP support. How is that not a deal breaker?

~~~
accrual
It doesn't have video support either. I think the needed components are
available and other features are presently ancillary.

~~~
marmaduke
Ancillary if you’re just doing dev work but rules out use as a VM host for a
lot of software.

------
fosco
anyone have experience using bhyve[0] on any BSD flavors?

I am thinking about building a large FreeNAS deployment and virtualizing with
bhyve... a few people I asked on IRC recommended against it due to its 'green-
ness'

[0] [http://bhyve.org/](http://bhyve.org/)

~~~
wila
I'd say that bhyve on FreeNAS is pretty stable. It is not THAT green anymore,
it has been there for a few years.

It is also not as slick or feature rich as say any VMware product, but it does
what it has to do. It runs VMs and I've seen the VMs survive a few power
outages as well.

As always YMMV

------
vtail
Moderators: We should probably link directly to the FAQ:
[http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq16.html](http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq16.html),
the undeadly link is nothing other than a 1-paragraph reference linking to the
same.

~~~
sverige
Thanks. I considered linking directly to the FAQ, but chose the undeadly link
instead simply because it highlighted the fact that the FAQ is a new addition,
though the infrastructure has been there for a while now.

